# Pentax ME super



## stroker (Dec 31, 2010)

Anybody have one?  I found some on ebay while looking for a Nikon F series and I like them. The thing that throws me is the price, I mean $50 tops for one in mint conditino?? And the lenses are at throw away prices! Should I pull the trigger on a second film camera and a few lenses or is there something wrong with these?

Im not sure if this is exactly a collectors item but this seems to be the most fitting place.
thanks, stroker.


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2010)

stroker said:


> Anybody have one?  I found some on ebay while looking for a Nikon F series and I like them. The thing that throws me is the price, I mean $50 tops for one in mint conditino?? And the lenses are at throw away prices! Should I pull the trigger on a second film camera and a few lenses or is there something wrong with these?
> 
> Im not sure if this is exactly a collectors item but this seems to be the most fitting place.
> thanks, stroker.



I have a couple.  I like them and they are reliable.  The ME was one of Pentaxs best sellers in the consumer market and the smaller sibling to the MX professional level.  The biggest disadvantage is that the camera is Aperture priority.  Pentax takumar lenses are very well respected... especially the SMC versions and they have maintained backward compatibility even with present day digitals.


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2011)

^^   Agree with everything Usayit says here.     It's a great little camera, a reliable little workhorse.    Pentax/Takumar lenses are always excellent, don't sweat the fact that they're cheap these days, snag them and enjoy the results.      

If aperture priority is an issue, then the camera may not suit yours needs, but it sure is a fun and easy one to shoot.    Great addition to your film camera arsenal, and with a good assortment of mint lenses, you may find yourself grabbing it first.


----------



## The Lost Art (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got a Pentax MG which is very similar. I love it because it's simple and sturdy. Being stuck in aperture priority means it can't be an all-rounder but I still get a lot of use out of mine!


----------



## PASM (Jan 20, 2011)

I liked the ME-Super. Good meteriing and build quality generally. Feel nice to hold and use and lots of second-hand lenses around in charity shops/ebay. They're all old now so some will be suffering or liable to LED failure in the light meter.


----------

